# Emotional track with LASS and EWQL



## tls (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,

Production and arrangement sound great! That said, listening to the piece I was wondering if you had a plan when composing. In my ears, I feel the composition lacks identity. More clear themes would make it even better.


----------



## mducharme (Mar 27, 2011)

tls @ Sat Mar 26 said:


> In my ears, I feel the composition lacks identity. More clear themes would make it even better.



I'm surprised by this comment, as the themes in this are crystal clear to my ears. He's not only repeating the same motive many times, he's largely maintaining its rhythmic profile in all the imitative entrances going on around it, so I hear a huge amount of things keeping this together. The harmonic texture is fluctuating and gives the piece a really unsettled/tortured feel.

Very nice.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 27, 2011)

I don not usually comment publicly on people's work but this is exceptionally good; excellent composition, orchestration, and production.


----------



## tls (Mar 27, 2011)

mducharme @ Sun Mar 27 said:


> tls @ Sat Mar 26 said:
> 
> 
> > In my ears, I feel the composition lacks identity. More clear themes would make it even better.
> ...



Well, opinion is subjective. Just listened to it again, but I still feel the same. Especially, the part between 2:30 - 3:30. It's not that there are no motifs, they are just kinda uninspiring. It may be that I treat this as a standalone piece. As a cue it would probably do wonders. As I wrote, this is how my "ears" react. That said, it's obviously well done.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Mar 27, 2011)

Wlad,

beautiful, haunting piece. Very good composition & production indeed, really enjoyed listening to it!

Perhaps adding some variety / randomness around legato transitions would lift it even further. Think of modulated or cc controlled things like attack and pitch.

As you made me a bit curious, just listened to another piece "Inside the Bell".
Wonderful music! Reminds me a bit of the pastoral stuff from Delius and Vaughan Williams


----------



## toddkreuz (Mar 27, 2011)

the lead high strings are making that "sucking" sound. 
i like the theme, and production, but the midi for the violins seems thoughtless, like they're bowing every note with no legato.


----------



## wladi (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you everybody who listened! That was very interesting to read the variety of comments! As for structure: yes, usually I think through the structure in details before I write first note. In this case, it's pretty simple, two themes, one climax, that's all...

Melodic material is also very simple, but I understand that some might think that it is not clear. I believe it's because of the number counterpoint lines that always accompany the melodic line. 

Anyway, thank you guys for your feedback, it was great to read your comments!


----------



## Revson (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm...listened to the whole thing - with pleasure, and only occasionally bothering myself with an evaluation of it as a mock-up. Very, very nice.


----------



## Vartio (Mar 31, 2011)

I liked it a lot.. very fluid string sound. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wladi (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you so much all for listening! It really does mean a lot to hear such compliments from such community of established composers!


----------



## Imzadi (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful music. I'm also surprised about the theme/form comments. i think that's the strong aspect of this piece, the way you develop the theme and how the piece flows naturally.

Very realistic sequencing. At first I thought it was an April fools joke of someone posting a real piece  Then I heard a bit of the high notes "sucking" sound that someone mentioned. Maybe just make the releases a but longer on those sections?

Good stuff. 

Whend did you use EW and when LASS? You doubled LASS with EW or used EW to give more weight to textures? I'm also experimenting with the EWQL/LASS light combo.


----------



## wladi (Apr 1, 2011)

Imzadi @ Fri Apr 01 said:


> Beautiful music. I'm also surprised about the theme/form comments. i think that's the strong aspect of this piece, the way you develop the theme and how the piece flows naturally.
> 
> Very realistic sequencing. At first I thought it was an April fools joke of someone posting a real piece  Then I heard a bit of the high notes "sucking" sound that someone mentioned. Maybe just make the releases a but longer on those sections?
> 
> ...



Thank you Imzadi. I used EWQL only for non-string instruments.


----------

